# Roll up your sleeves or drop those trousers and brace yourself!



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

https://www.10news.com/news/local-n...-who-refuse-coronavirus-vaccine-attorney-says

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> https://www.10news.com/news/local-n...-who-refuse-coronavirus-vaccine-attorney-says
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We expected this.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Line in the sand. Citing the French people as an example of where it has been done is laughable, though. A country that has gotten rolled up by by their neighbor in two world wars is not a comparable situation.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> Line in the sand. Citing the French people as an example of where it has been done is laughable, though. A country that has gotten rolled up by by their neighbor in two world wars is not a comparable situation.


'How can you govern a country which has 246 varieties of cheese?'

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

After decades of taking it in the ass from our government we should expect anything less now?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The authority and enforcement are two very separate endeavors.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

"You want to buy groceries, you say? Show me your papers!"


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> "You want to buy groceries, you say? Show me your papers!"


I'm sorry sir, your card has been declined. We don't take cash, no.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

at the very worse states COULD be allowed to enforce vacinations >>> with Prez Trump Trump in office there won't be mandatory from the FED side - I expect the FEDs to side with The People and use the courts to squash any state mandatory ....


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe I'm just paranoid, when I hear of stuff like this I think its a backdoor way to put a chip in you.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, we knew this would or could happen and the use of cards on top of it. 

So hypothetically... kommiefornia requires vix and a card... Texas doesn’t. I’d predict a large influx of people into Texas. 

But with that said, I think we need to check their voting records before allowing them into the state. 

Oh hell... guess that’s secessionist talk. 

Yup.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

1skrewsloose said:


> Maybe I'm just paranoid, when I hear of stuff like this I think its a backdoor way to put a chip in you.


"And that no man might buy or sell, save he that had the mark, or the name of the beast, or the number of his name." Revelation 13:17


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I never thought the 2nd Civil War would be fought over a vaccine. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

First it's a mask....then a vaccine...then the mark of the beast.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> First it's a mask....then a vaccine...then the mark of the beast.


Who's to say the vaccine isn't the mark of the beast?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> Who's to say the vaccine isn't the mark of the beast?


Supposedly "the mark" will not be mandatory, but offered as a choice. The people must choose to accept the devil's mark.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I haven't had a flu shot in probably 50 years. I doubt I'll be getting a shot for this either.

If you plan on forcing me, I guess they'll be some form of resistance...and I'm a peaceful man.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Kauboy said:


> Supposedly "the mark" will not be mandatory, but offered as a choice. The people must choose to accept the devil's mark.


Exactly, I should have been a bit clearer...

I feel people will be conditioned to accept whatever and march right along.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Kauboy said:


> Supposedly "the mark" will not be mandatory, but offered as a choice. The people must choose to accept the devil's mark.


Sure. Do you think the government is going to tie you down and forcible give you the vaccine? No, they'll implement some way to identify who has and hasn't had it. It will be a "choice," but consequences for not accepting it.l


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> Sure. Do you think the government is going to tie you down and forcible give you the vaccine? No, they'll implement some way to identify who has and hasn't had it. It will be a "choice," but consequences for not accepting it.l


The implications from the article are a fine or jail time. Though just short of "gun to your head", that's forced in my book.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Kauboy said:


> The implications from the article are a fine or jail time. Though just short of "gun to your head", that's forced in my book.


You still have a choice whether or not to comply.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> You still have a choice whether or not to comply.


I bet vaccinations are compulsory in prison...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Supposedly "the mark" will not be mandatory, but offered as a choice. The people must choose to accept the devil's mark.


If anyone worships the beast and his image and receives his mark on the forehead or on the hand, he, too, will drink of the wine of God's fury, which has been poured full strength into the cup of his wrath." Revelation 14:9,10

Mark on the forehead, may just be what you think, and Mark on the hand, may just be the work you do on Sabbath or The beast.

You will know them by their fruits


----------

